# Reliance Broadband : Wifi setup with wired type connection



## abhifusion (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm posting this on behalf of my friend who just got a Reliance Broadband (600kbps Day 1mbps night) connection... 

Steps Followed: 
Removed the stock router
Installed ZyXel P660 ADSL2+Wifi Router
In WAN settings selected connection type as Bridge LLC, vpi/vci: (0/35) 

The thing is either LAN work or Wifi work, both dont work simultaneously. if connection is active on computer connected through LAN and one connect through wifi then it says "Session was not logged out, please log out and sign in again to use the internet" (Dont remember exact words) 

Tried adding MAC address separately in the router settings still cant connect two devices simultaneously.


----------



## justme101 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a Reliance BB connection as well and when i bought my Belkin N150 Modem + Router the reliance people didn't help me out and tolld that you have to contact the Belkin customer support for setting it up for normal connection as well as Wifi. So my advice to you would be to call the up routers customer care and ask them to troubleshoot the problem.


----------

